

Re-implement the Firefox UI in HTML - aram
https://github.com/paulrouget/firefox.html

======
detaro
previous discussion (9 days ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8730903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8730903)

